# The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 point



## Arunvas (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi All,

In SkillsSellect my EOI Status is displayed as "*Submitted*", whereas in the Results it displays as "*The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points*" 

Is my EOI submitted correctly? Do I miss anything?

Thank you!


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

Arunvas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> In SkillsSellect my EOI Status is displayed as "*Submitted*", whereas in the Results it displays as "*The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points*"
> 
> ...


This means you have successfully submitted expression of interest with 60 points. Best of Luck

Regards
Amit


----------



## Arunvas (Oct 2, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> This means you have successfully submitted expression of interest with 60 points. Best of Luck
> 
> Regards
> Amit


Thank you Amit


----------



## gagan.28 (Jul 16, 2015)

*Subclass 189 EOI*

I submitted EOI for Subclass 189 and can see status" The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points". What does it means? Do I need to wait until I get invitation or I can go ahead to file for Visa. Please confirm ?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi,
When you submit your EOI your application goes into the status Submitted. And the message appears as below.
If you have submitted your EOI you application then falls into the pool with other applicants.
Each month when the invitation round happens the DIBP will invite first the people with the highest points and then people with same people but who lodged the earliest.
So this means when your EOI is invited on the next round then only you can lodge a VISA>
the status of your application then changes to Invited and you will see an APPLY VISA button on your login screen.




gagan.28 said:


> I submitted EOI for Subclass 189 and can see status" The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points". What does it means? Do I need to wait until I get invitation or I can go ahead to file for Visa. Please confirm ?


----------



## gagan.28 (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. Also, can I expect invitation in Aug for subclass 190 ? I submitted EOI on June 26 , 2015 with 60 points.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Gagan
Invitation criteria for 189 and 190 is different.
189 invitations are usually send once every month on the first Monday of that month. At least this is what seems to be the case as the financial year has just started.

Secondly invitations for 190 is an ongoing process. no one can confirm when you will receive an invite as there is no fixed date for the process.
whenever the state thinks it needs person from your occupation it may deem to invite you to nominate your occupation skills. it can be anytime.



gagan.28 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Also, can I expect invitation in Aug for subclass 190 ? I submitted EOI on June 26 , 2015 with 60 points.


----------



## gagan.28 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi Guys, I have 8+years of experience as system analyst. So, ACS will consider it as 6+ years or 8+ years. In the ACS report, if I combine all, its becomes 8+years however I'm getting confused here. If its 8+, I'm elig for 15 points else 10 points.


----------



## monir.sikder (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi,
I received a mail on 8 Jan 2016 saying that I have received a message in my mailbox. but i can not find any correspondence! Later I came to know that 8 Jan 2016 was an invitation round. I am not sure what it is! Any idea?


----------

